# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  12 секретов стройности француженок

## Irina

* 12 секретов стройности француженок*


Каким образом француженки бальзаковского возраста прогуливающиеся по бульварам Парижа, ухитрились сохранить стройность 25-летних женщин? Они съедают обед из двух или трех блюд, а потом и ужин – из трех или даже четырех блюд. Запивая вином. Как им все это удается? Ключ к разгадке – умеренность во всем.
Важно получать от жизни удовольствие

Француженки остаются стройными, потому что не позволяют современным теориям о правильном питании перечеркнуть веками накопленный опыт. Наиболее убедительные и при этом парадоксальные рекомендации жизнелюбивых парижанок звучали так:

    *
      Если бы мы соблюдали все ограничения и диеты, столь популярные сегодня во всем мире, то давно бы располнели.
    *
      Мы не находим противоречия в том, что можно есть хлеб, шоколад и другие вкусные вещи, пить вино и сохранять при этом стройность и здоровье. Но, если мы хотим есть шоколад (а мы этого хотим!) и не набирать вес (а мы этого не хотим!), нам придется поработать головой. К счастью, если шоколад хороший, чтобы получить удовольствие, вам не нужно съесть целую плитку или коробку конфет (и не следует к этому стремиться!). А пара кусочков хорошего шоколада в день не нанесут урона вашей программе сохранения веса.
    *
      Если вы будете на неделю вперед планировать, какие кулинарные удовольствия и в каких количествах можете себе позволить и – самое главное! – чем будете их компенсировать, то даже после празничных излишеств не наберете «критических» килограммов.
    * Когда говорят: «Я нарушила диету, теперь мне придется голодать», допускают элементарное нарушение логики. Все мы люди, мы все можем отклониться от заданного курса, но потом вернуться назад. Такое случается даже с француженками, которые тщательно следят за собой. Но они не видят в таких отступлениях ничего страшного и не бросаются в крайности.
    * Если вы хотите пребывать в состоянии равноВЕСия, вам нужно не диету соблюдать, а постепенно, в течение определенного времени менять свои гастрономические привычки. Так что, когда вы сбросите лишний вес, ваши усилия окажутся не только безболезненными, но и приведут к более устойчивым результатам.
    * Три месяца строгой диеты способны сломить дух любой женщины. А три месяца открытий и более углубленного знакомства с поведением и реакцией собственного тела на небольшие и вполне щадящие ограничения в питании – это доброе отношение к себе, плоды которого вы будете пожинать в течение долгих лет.

Большинство француженок с ума сойдут от скуки, если им придется читать про калории, углеводы, белки, жиры, липиды, глюкозу и прочие химические вещества, не говоря уже о том, чтобы применять все это к священной составляющей их жизни – еде. Если вам удастся воспринять хоть малую толику отношения французов к еде и жизни, проблема веса перестанет быть для вас ужасным наваждением, постоянными, но бесплодными попытками обуздать свой аппетит и вы увидите, что поддержание веса – это часть программы, которую можно назвать «искуство жить полноценно и с удовольствием».
Система питания «по-французски»

    * Француженки думают о вкусной еде. Остальные женщины мучаются из-за того, что питаются неправильно.
    * Француженки едят в течение одной трапезы много блюд, но в малых количествах. В странах, где большинство женщин страдают от излишнего веса, едят мало блюд, но в больших количествах. Француженки не употребляют обезжиренные, не содержащие сахара продукты, которые лишены естественного вкуса. Они едят натуральные продукты, но в умеренных дозах.
    * Они используют силу своего разума. Разум – основная защита француженки от лишнего веса. Разум сдерживает чувства. Француженки не отказывают себе в petits riens – ежедневной дозе «маленьких удовольствий». Они хорошо ощущают разницу между желанием побаловать себя и распущенностью. Они ограничивают себя в удовольствии с единственной целью – получить больше наслаждения от всего остального, соблюдая при этом умеренность. Худшее наказание для француженки – жить с человеком, равнодушным к еде. Одна страсть идет рука об руку с другой…
    * Француженки едят много овощей и фруктов.
    * Они питаются три раза в день, не пропуская завтрак, обед или ужин и уж конечно не заменяют их коктейлями для похудения. Однако француженки помнят, что наибольшее удовольствие от еды получаешь от первых кусочков, и редко просят добавки.
    * Француженки любят хлеб и не представляют себе жизнь без углеводов. Полнеют ли от хлеба? По мнению изящных парижанок, это просто смешно! Естественно, что переедание любого продукта ведет к лишнему весу. Главное – не забывать одно важное правило: считать, сколько кусочков съели, и не жевать машинально хлеб в ожидании, когда подадут первое блюдо. Это нехитрое правило стоит запомнить.
    * Француженки нечасто встают на весы. Чтобы судить о своем весе, у них есть глаза, а также одежда и зеркало, которые скажут им всю правду.
    * Француженки свято чтят ритуал приема пищи. Они не едят торопливо, стоя или на ходу. Или перед телевизором.
    * В течение всего дня они часто и понемногу пьют минеральную воду.
    * Француженки часто пьют сухое вино, но только с едой и только бокал-другой. Они не любят крепких напитков.
    * Они любят веселье за столом, едят с удовольствием, не придерживаются строгих диет. Но при этом не теряют голову и выходят из-за стола без чувства переедания или вины.
*
Приятно и полезно*

Француженки избегают всего, что требует больших усилий и не приносит удовольствия. Им нравится сидеть в кафе, болтая с друзьями, потягивать вино, сок или кофе и просто наслаждаться жизнью. Но – и это очень существенное «но» – везде, где только можно, они ходят пешком и предпочтут лифту лестницу. Самой приятной, полезной и действенной гимнастикой француженки считают секс!

*С чего начать*

    * Во-первых, записывайте все, что будете есть на этой неделе. Как только вы начали вести регулярные записи, чтобы выяснить, чтополучает ваш организм, вы уже на пути к удаче.
    * В конце недели перечитайте свои записи и решите, что было лишним. Спросите себя: «Без чего я могла бы обойтись, каких продуктов стоило бы есть поменьше?»
    * Постоянно придумывайте ежедневные поводы для пеших прогулок – чтобы приятное сочеталось с полезным!

*Двигайтесь с удовольствием!*

Наши противники на пути к идеальному телу – не еда, а скука и отрицательные эмоции. Монотонные упражнения почти столь же вредны, как и бездумное потребление пищи. Те, кто много двигается, ходит пешком, предпочитает прогулку поездке на автомобиле и при этом полноценно и с удовольствием питается, не полнеют, как ни странно. И еще: чрезмерные занятия спортом могут сыграть злую шутку с вашей программой по снижению веса. Многие женщины с таким усердием выполняют, даже перевыполняют планы по физической нагрузке, что у них просыпается зверский аппетит и они после занятий, разгоряченные и голодные, съедают вдвое больше, чтобы компенсировать затраты энергии. Француженки рекомендуют: занимайтесь спортом только с удовольствием. Сигнал к окончанию занятий – ощущение усталости!

----------

